# Ipad Air 2 pb chauffe



## sculdeurienne (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur la chauffe de l'ipad air 2, en effet je me suis décidée à changer mon ipad mini pour l'ipad air 2 et bien que j'en suis contente (à part l'autonomie qui est pas top comparée à mon mini), je trouve que l'ipad 2 chauffe pas mal!
Lorsque je joue à un jeu par exemple il chauffe pas mal du côté droit me semble-t-il.
Aussi si je le charge en jouant(oui c'est pas top) là il devient brulant au dos!
Avez-vous ce problème de chauffe si c'en est un?
J'utilise un chargeur 12w et non le 10w fourni (je ne suis pas du genre patiente pour charger mes appareil! lol)


----------



## okeeb (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, l'*iPad* mini reste une référence excellente...

Pour ce qui est de la chauffe, je vous invite à jeter un oeil à la dernière photo de cette page : *iPad Air 2 *
La bordée de puces (sur la bande noire à droite de l'image) se retrouve collée au fond (deuxième en partant de la gauche) directement contre l'aluminium, excellent conducteur et dissipateur de chaleur. Donc normal de sentir une montée en température, et d'autant plus lors d'un jeu, gros gourmand de puissance de calcul, donc poussant les _CPU _dans leurs retranchements. Quand à la charge, et bien elle fait évidemment chauffer la batterie, qui est le gros truc noir collé lui aussi au fond, à côté des puces.

Donc, ça chauffe, et c'est normal. Maintenant, il y a chauffe et chauffe. Si vous avez des cloques aux mains, il faut consulter le *Genius Bar*...


----------

